# LITHUANIA - FIBA EuroBasket 2011



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Went to a bunch of LKL games in 2000/2001. Have the attendances gone up that much?
> 
> They were barely able to fill that little arena in Vilnius back then, let alone the big hall next door.


Lietuvos Rytas was 3rd by attendance in Euroleague last year, right behind Panathinaikos and Maccabi, averaging 10.293 spectators every game. The arena was on average filled 94%.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^

Wow, where did all the people come from? That is staggering. There might have been 3 or 4k tops when I was going.

It was fantastic standard, the beer was cold and cheap, the cheerleaders gorgeous. Better than that soccer shit over in England.

It's a fucking joke, you spend like 50 quid and come home with no goals, a black eye and completely sober in England.

I guess they don't call it Rip off Britain for nothing!?


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

New photos of construction in Panevezio arena it seams the construction is going to the end: photos by Nerius5 from Lt forum, big thanks to him

































:cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

h,,, it is actually veledrome... Spain used such a sport hall at the EuroBasket too. But it is a nice hall.


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

So, Panevezys arena, (new name Cido arena) has officially opened last Friday (October 24th) here are some photos from opening. 

































So now 3 arenas is done, two more to go :cheers:
Kaunas arena construction photo of yesterday


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

New renders of Klaipeda |Arena:


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Wow, where did all the people come from? That is staggering. There might have been 3 or 4k tops when I was going.



Mhm, Vilnius. 10.000 spectators on average is not that much. Local league and Baltic league games of course attract only 4-5k on average, but euroleague is another story. Tickets cost like 10-25 euros, bear is great and cheap and the level of basketball is very high. And we love basketball. All the reasons for the arenas to be full.

Siemens in Vilnius, with only 11.000 seats, is one of the loudest arenas in Europe, (take into account that NBA is in stoneage compared to atmosphere in EL games) only clubs like Panathinaikos or Partizan and perhaps Maccabi could argue with Vilnius having the best crowd right now. A sound record was broken a couple of time in a single game last year against Unicaja Malaga and it stands firm, as it was broken with a hefty margin. I was literally deaf after that game for an hour or so... 

Thus i just cannot wait for new Kaunas arena. With 15.000 spectators, the atmosphere shall be mind-blowing.


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Kaunas arena:


Daliuss said:


>


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Will there be a brigde over Nemunas?


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

One transport bridge is done this year marked in the picture of old French proposal of arena in red colour. Another will be built at the end of constructions in the bottom of the island on picture. And there is a proposal of another bridge over the main river marked in green colour.


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

I have actually walked on that bridge, but how on earth should traffic for 12000 people be handled on the roads near Akropolis?


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

well, 15 k people actually, but I dont think that even half of them will be coming to arena by car  and if they will so there's nothing impressive there, cause K.Mindaugo street near akropolis and arena has 4-5 lines each way.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

So Lithuania has these superb ediface's now, the envy of the world. Surely they will push to get a franchise in that Russian hockey league, the Kontinental Hockey League or Континентальная Хоккейная Лига.

Hockey has a bit of a following in those parts and you get cities like Riga and Minsk with sides, then surely Vilniaus should put a team in. It's all down to stadium economics in the end. They have the stadiums now to make it all work.

It will give Lithuanian players and fans a good chance to settle old scores with the old oppressors too. Nothing better than a good toe-to-toe hockey fight to bring out the blood-lust in all of us.

The Lithuania v. Serbia hockey fight that's on Youtube is superb, the fans singing the national anthem and the Lithuanians putting those Serbians into hospital. Marvellous.


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Aiwa said:


> well, 15 k people actually, but I dont think that even half of them will be coming to arena by car  and if they will so there's nothing impressive there, cause K.Mindaugo street near akropolis and arena has 4-5 lines each way.


And everyone will park at the parking house at Akropolis?


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Akropolis parking is the main parking lot for the arena, but there will be a 1000 or 1500 (cant remember true number) spaces parking lot in island near arena. So don't think there'll be any problems with that 2


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Lithuania has always been a basketball country. You'll have wonderful arenas. You deserve that. Regards from Slovenia!


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

I've heard that average lithuanian people height is 180 cm


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Sponsor said:


> I've heard that average lithuanian people height is 180 cm


I would say it is not the average height that is impressive, it is the amount of people over 200 cm. (In my home country of Sweden it is not uncommon that kids that grow that much receive hormons (anti-hormons?) to stop growing. Pretty destructive for basketball developement, but good for football development :crazy


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You have two strikers that can control the ball, and are over 200cms. How would a team of midgets(ie: English, Brazilians or Argentinians) be able to do anything about it.

Remember that Jan Koller guy for Czech, he was deadly.


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I love small countries with great basketball tradition. Slovenia is such case, actually all countries in former Yugoslavia. Lithuania is also such case. Žalgiris gave so many excellent players, fans are wonderfull and the Euro in Lithuania will surely be the best so far! Regards from Slovenia


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Some new renders from Klaipeda arena facade;
(C) Ausrine


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

*EuroBasket 2011 logo*


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Fine presentation with English subtitles of Eurobasket 2011


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Lithuania! Very impressing Arenas! You have good Temples for Your religion


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

Kaunas arena is in it's second floor now


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice:cheers:
How's Zalgiris doing these days? Last I heard, they were having some financial problems?:? And their Euroleague performance this season wasn't very impressive


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Well Zalgiris is rising up step by step, it’s a tuff time for us, but the support of the fans and businessmen from all over Lithuania does make the situation much brighter.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Some news

Finally, selected *KLAIPĖDA'S arena* construction contractor. Construction will start september and will be ready after 18 months.

Renovation of *ALYTUS spots hall* started this month. Arena will be enlarged from 1650 to 5000 seats. Completion date 2010-06









Construction pics from www.miestai.net/forumas





























Continues *KAUNA'S arena* construction 

Latest pictures from www.miestai.net/forumas


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Siemens Arena*


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Siauliai Arena*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Siauliai Arena looks great on the renders :applause:


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Ivanski said:


> Siauliai Arena looks great on the renders :applause:


Are you sure, this is renders ?


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

It looks so great that it is possible to confuse it with the renders :lol:


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

*EuroBasket 2011 Venues*

*Vilnius Siemens Arena* (11,000) - *completed*










*Šiauliai Arena* (5,500) - *completed*










*Panevėžys Cido Arena* (5,656) - *completed*










*Kaunas Arena* (14,502) - *to be completed in 2010*










*Alytus Arena* (5,500) - *to be completed in 2010*










*Klaipėda Arena* (5,486) - *to be completed in 2011*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Cat said:


> It looks so great that it is possible to confuse it with the renders :lol:


True . And all this hdr cameras make it really hard to get these days


----------



## mrsavi-pas (Apr 3, 2008)

Siauliai Arena is beautiful. Kaunas will be also. Great job Lithuania!


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally i don't like basketball that much, but what i do have to say is that the arenas that are being built in Lithuania are absolutely amazing! Keep up the good work Lithuania !!!!


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, NMAISTER007, I am a big fan of Ukraine hosting the EURO 2012. Hope, everything will be fine by the November


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you too Big Cat


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

They have breaken a ground for the Klaipeda Arena:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it's bit smaller. About 14.500. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Well you are wrong likasz, during the Eurobasket capacity of Zalgiris arena will be increased, by adding 3 additional rows on the top of the first ring. This will add about two thousand seats more, and make about 17800 places in total.


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

lukaszek89 said:


> I think it's bit smaller. About 14.500. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Yup, it's 14.500 but for that particular event they will add some chairs to rise the capacity up to 17800. In this photo you can see that there is some empty space in the first ring where those temporary chairs will be based:










Anyway, I wouldn't be happy to sit there


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

so with this additional seats will be 17 800? 

I didn't realize it's so big

Congrats:cheers:


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

I dont think 3k additional seats can be put up there, there is just no room for that. I would say that there is possibility, but just with putting those seats on floor, when there is some concert or convention.

Arena looks great. :cheers:


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

A couple of pictures from Alytus Arena by Vilis:


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Tournament system


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello. It was said that the in European Championship, track of CIDO arena will be dismantled, the installation of additional seats. However, today I got facebook CIDO Arena assurance that the dismantling of the Impossible! So, how many jobs will be hard to say. There are currently 5,656 seats. It was previously said about 6,600 seats for EC.


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MiguelWawa (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ Very nice. Balanced and funny. I wouldn't mention truck drivers which are considered here in Poland as "the crazy ones".


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Have you ever saw a grandmother as one of this video? that’s really awesome…


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Tickets to EuroBasket 2011 will go on sale on the 1st March

There is already known that tickets to EuroBasket 2011 will go on sale on the 1st of March. It will be able to buy a whole packet of tickets from the group much up to the big final or it will be avaible to buy tickets only to the certain games. It is strongly recommended to buy tickets as soon as it will be possible to do so, because it is expected that tickets to all matches will be sold very fast.


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

A. Sabonis became an official ambassador of Eurobasket 2011!


A. Sabonis became an official ambasador of Eurobasket 2011, Lithuania. Ambassador of this championship announced Friday by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the championship in the delivery of accredited foreign diplomats. The president of Lithuanian basketball federation Vladas Garastas presented a certificate, which confirms, that A. Sabonis is an official ambassador of Eurobasket 2011 and “FIBA Europe” general secretary attached a special badge to him.

In this event foreign diplomats have been awared of the Lithuanian history, the most important victories of what Lithuania has won and cities where eurobasket 2011 will be helded.

The organizers of this championship hopes that Eurobasket 2011 games will be broadcasted to 150 countries. And it is expected that this games will be watching about 170 million people.

This championship will be helded on August 31 – September 18. The group draw will be made on the 30st of Januray, 2011 in Vilnius.


----------



## Greece (Jul 10, 2010)

Should be a great event in a great basketball country!


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Lithuania will play group matches in Panevezys, Latvia in Siauliai.


It is already known, that Lithuanian national team will play their group matches in Panevezys. This decision was reached few days ago. Lithuanian basketball fedration made a lot, that some of eurobasket 2011 matches would be played in Panevezys (we want to remind that there were some problems, because of hotels in this city, but it was removed). And it wouldn’t be very nice, that city with new and modern basketball arena, couldn’t get a passibility to organize any of this championship basketball matches.

Latvian national team will play their group matches in modern Siauliai arena.

Also it was agreed that Latvia and Lithuania will not play group matches in one group, so it is already known that Latvia will be playing their group matches in Siauliai. This decision was taken due to the fact, this city is closest to Latvia from the whole cities, where Eurobasket 2011 group matches will be played. So that means latvian fans will not have to take a very long way to go to see their national basketball team.

We would like to remind you that the group draw will be made at the end of January. And tickets will go on sale on the 1st of March. The prices for the tickets are already approved, but it is not publicly published yet.


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Inspectors of “FIBA-Europe” confirmed that preparation for the Eurobasket 2011 is going well!


This week, the delegation of “FIBA-Europe” came to Lithuania to check how is it going to prepare for the Eurobasket 2011. Within four the FIBA-Europe inspectors checked six cities, in which this championship will be helded. Inspectors have visited all the arenas, in which Eurobasket 2011 matches will be played, and all the hotels where participants will be living.

The delegation confirmed that they don’t see any problems in the preparation for this championsip and everything is going according to plan.

It is planned that inspectors of “FIBA-Europe” will visit Lithuania again, to check hotels in Siauliai and Panevezys, which are restaurating at this time and few of the arenas, which should be finally built till this time.


----------



## MiguelWawa (Sep 9, 2008)

Good news! Now we're just waiting for a draw.


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello. From today starting official website - *www.eurobasket2011.com*


----------



## Chiricano (Jul 17, 2009)

.....


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Lithuania is starting to live on waiting Eurobasket 2011

Probably one of the most important event for Lithuania in the upcoming 2011 years will be European Basketball Championship. Almost everything is going to be around this upcoming competition.

With the first 2011 event – group draw at the end of January, this year, will be a lot of events, which will be related to this basketball championship. Also, this year, it is expected to start a cooperation with NBA league. In summer time, Lithuanian Basketball Federation is going to arrange some projects, which should be first steps in bringing an NBA team to Lithuania. Some of NBA legends should visit Lithuania as well.

Lithuania expects to arrange a huge basketball festival on 2011. That all basketball fans would remember this competition for a long time!

The construction of basketball arenas, which are not built yet, is going to the end and it is already known, when all of them should be done. All the staff, which is responsible for the Eurobasket 2011 is already prepared for this championship and could held this competition even now.

We would like to remind you, that group draw of Eurobasket 2011 will be held on January 30, and will divide the qualified teams into four groups of six, groups A, B, C, and D. Lithuania will play in Panevėzys, Latvia in Siauliai. Tickets will go on sale on the 1st of March and the prices will be published soon. European Basketball Championship 2011 (Eurobasket) will be held on 31 August – 18 September.


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

jugensas said:


> Hello. From today starting official website - *www.eurobasket2011.com*


 kay:


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Žalgiris Arena Update*










(C) Zorro, miestai.net/forumas:


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Klaipėda Arena Update*


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

2010 09 08










2010 09 23










2010 10 14










2010 10 26










2010 11 20










2011 01 03


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Vilnius made an agreement to participate in Eurobasket 2011 organization


Wednesday in the capital of Lithuania was signed an agreement that Vilnius is participating in organizing of Eurobasket 2011.

Vilnius will be very important city, which brings together more teams than in any other city, where European Basketball Championship matches will be hosted. Vilnius has already proved its ability to hold the highest level basketball games.
Vilnius Siemens Arena will invite 12 strongest Eurobasket 2011 national teams to play here.

Vilnius Siemens Arena will invite 12 of the strongest Eurobasket 2011 national teams.

After the group stage, 12 strongest championship teams will come to play in Vilnius. After the stage in Vilnius, 8 strongest national teams will enter the final stage to be held in Kaunas.

Basketball matches will be played in universal Siemens Arena. Siemens Arena, which was opened on October 30, 2004, will be the oldest arena, where basketball matches of Eurobasket 2011 will be held. But it will still be, one of the most modern arenas not only in Lithuania, but in all Baltic Countries.


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Alytus Arena Update*


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

“FIBA-Europe” announced seeds of Eurobasket 2011


“FIBA-Europe” announced seeding of Eurobasket 2011. 24 national basketball teams, which are going to participate this year in European basketball championship, were devided into six drawing carts. This was made on the basis of the 2009 continental championships, held in Poland and last summer organized qualifying matches played on August 2010. Eurobasket 2011 draw that will take place in Vilnius, Lithuania will be held on 30 January.

Seeds of European basketball championship:

Seed 1: Spain, Serbia, Greece, Slovenia
Seed 2: France, Croatia, Russia, Turkey
Seed 3: Germany, *Lithuania*, Montenegro, Belgium
Seed 4: Great Britain, F.Y.R of Macedonia, Israel, Georgia
Seed 5: Italy, Bulgaria, Poland, Bosnia and Herzegovina
Seed 6: Ukraine, Latvia, Qualifier 1, Qualifier 2


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kauno Arena:cheers:


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks!


*Klaipėda Arena Update*










(C) Bootsy, miestai.net/forumas:


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Two variants, not decided yet:


----------



## White_horse (Jun 26, 2008)

New visualisations of Klaipedos arena
































this beauty is coming along nicely


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

well, what can I say, our (A) group looks strong...


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

netgear67 said:


>


Slovenia got the best city to play group games - the sea city Klaipėda  Besides, arena will be just stunning!


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, what a prospect for some serious mess in Group C....the Balkan/Ex-Yugoslav group:lol:
I pity the city that will host ithno:


----------



## White_horse (Jun 26, 2008)

Group A - Panevezys "Cido Arena" (5600)
Group B - Siauliai "Siauliu Arena" (5500)
Group C - Alytus "Sport and recreation complex" (5000)
Group D - Klaipeda "Klaipedos Arena" (5000)

Arena in Panevezys might be extended to 7000 seats

Second round - Vilnius "Siemens Arena" (11000)

Final round - Kaunas "Zalgiris arena" (15000)


----------



## White_horse (Jun 26, 2008)

CrazySerb said:


> Wow, what a prospect for some serious mess in Group C....the Balkan/Ex-Yugoslav group:lol:
> I pity the city that will host ithno:


People and media in Lithuania noticed that as well, seeing all the balkan countries in one group is more than exiting and we can expect lots of emotions and fight in the basketball court and even outside of it. that is a big challenge for the host city Alytus. Alytus is the smallest out of all 6 host cities of Euro2011 and has the smallest arena out of all of them.

I can imagine how more exiting it would be if Serbia was there instead of Greece, I could already picture the match Serbia vs Montenegro or serbia vs Croatia, anyway match Greece vs Macedonia should be also really exiting 

btw I can predict that Hungary will qualify to group C, as it is also considered as balkan country 

Anyway in group D we have got most of the countries from ex-soviet union or countries from slavic European region, so i just wanna say what a weird Eurobasket 2011 is going to be


----------



## MiguelWawa (Sep 9, 2008)

CrazySerb said:


> Wow, what a prospect for some serious mess in Group C....the Balkan/Ex-Yugoslav group:lol:
> I pity the city that will host ithno:


Nah, it would have been much worse with Serbia in this group. 

Saying that group A is a challange for Poland would be an understetment...


----------



## White_horse (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess this thread is not only about arenas, it is about Eurobasket2011 in general, including arenas, preparation works, tickets sale, hotels and etc.


----------



## anjansons (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm so envious about these new arenas... Of course Latvia is a smaller country but Riga region as a whole badly needs another at least 5000 seat Arena, even another 10 000 arena.. We only got Arena Riga 11 000 and some small arenas. I understand that regional towns are not so big in Latvia but Daugavpils, at least, could have 5000 seated arena... and you're building your national stadium while we are planning and planning and drawing beautiful designs and... planning.

Can any of finished arenas host ice hockey games (besides Siemens Arena that clearly can and Klaipeda). In Latvia it would be impossible to build a big multifunctional arena without ice hockey possibilities but, I think, it's not the case in Lithuania  Therefore we now face a big problem as Arena Riga is occupied and Dinamo Riga hockey team has no place except 1500-2000 seated rinks to have their play-off home game(s).... Sauliai or, even better Panevezys, could maybe help out someday if they could put ice in the arena... Panevezys is only 150km from Riga.


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, considering an ice hockey games - Siemens arena is able to host the games for sure:










Šiaulių arena and arena in Panevėžys (Cido arena) both are capable of all sort of ice events. So both might be capable for ice hockey as well. Ice event in Šiaulių arena: 







While the soon to be arenas in Klaipeda and Kaunas will be able to host ice hockey games for sure.


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Klaipėda Arena Update*











(C) Aušrinė, miestai.net/forumas:


----------



## th1 (Nov 2, 2008)

anjansons said:


> I'm so envious about these new arenas... Of course Latvia is a smaller country but Riga region as a whole badly needs another at least 5000 seat Arena, even another 10 000 arena.. We only got Arena Riga 11 000 and some small arenas. I understand that regional towns are not so big in Latvia but Daugavpils, at least, could have 5000 seated arena... and you're building your national stadium while we are planning and planning and drawing beautiful designs and... planning.


national stadium is not gonna get built anytime soon hno:


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Žalgiris Arena Update*


----------



## fredis (Apr 29, 2009)

Did anyone not from Lithuania try to buy tickets to Eurobasket11? It was nonsense to buy for Lithuanians, cos site of tickets representative was unable to use normally for a long time and when it started to work there was very little left...


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

*The start of ticket sales was the most successful of all the time Eurobasket history!
*

As it was expected the start of ticket sales to European Basketball championship started with a huge interest of basketball fans. “Eurobasket 2011 Fan Club” members got a possibility to buy tickets two days before the official start of the ticket sale. Tiketa.lt, the main provider of the tickets to Eurobasket 2011, faced with a huge technical problems at the very first minutes, when the tickets gone on sale. The system was down for the few hours and tickets to all the games to Lithuanian National Team games was sold within few hours. After few hours later there were no tickets left to the semi and main final games.



Tickets to some of "Eurobasket 2011" games sold out immediately.

Despite all these facts Lithuanian Basketball Federation informs that the start of ticket sales was the most successful of all the time Eurobasket history, with 50 thousand of tickets sold, within the first two days (there will be sold about 100 thousand tickets total in “Eurobasket 2011″).

As informs Tiketa.lt before the start of ticket sale to this championship “Eurobasket 2011 Fan Club” had already more than 7000 members from 29 countries. That was the main reason why tickets to some of the games has been sold out so fast. Most of the tickets bought local lithuanian fans.

Lithuanian Basketball Federation informs that there were left a some of the tickets in the reserve. And all unsold tickets will be possible to buy via the 2nd round of the ticket sale.


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

Tip-Off Countdown

Days to go: 150


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

new pics maybe?


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

"Svyturys" Arena Klaipeda


















"Zalgiris" Arena Kaunas









Big thanks to Cikapukas from miestai.net









(c) Lrytas.lt
And a week old video of indoor http://www.lrytas.lt/videonews/?id=13038281511301935835&sk=1


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

100 days remaining


----------



## Aiwa (May 8, 2005)

Update from Klaipeda




































www.klaipedosarena.eu/


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

loving all those basketball championships, can't wait


----------



## Padrezas (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlS1hVeUod8

Come to Lithuania!!!
We are preparing for the best EC! Come!


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

^^


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Three short promotional clips:


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

The fourth promotional clip:


----------



## Big Cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Official song of the Eurobasket 2011:






Not that bad


----------

